
Cheap, convenient and almost gone: Uber, DoorDash and similar apps - kdsudac
https://www.sfchronicle.com/entertainment/article/Cheap-convenient-and-almost-gone-Uber-DoorDash-14545572.php
======
jjeaff
One thing I don't see reported very often is the one figure that is most
important. Unit profitability. Whether they are profitable it not while
growing so much is of no consequence.

Is Uber profitable on a per ride basis? Are these other delivery companies
profitable on a unit basis? If not, are they close and will small price
increases make them profitable?

------
buboard
What's worse is that SV has been buying popularity, influence and political
points with that money. Does the money run out though? There must be huge fat
to burn before SV runs out of it.

